# New Liz



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

Good grief.

Well, I was also lucky enough to be one of several on here to receive their Elizabeth last week. I wasn't very well over the weekend, so didn't have chance to get it going until today.

I have a Eureka XL65 coming too, but thought I should confuse myself with just one new machine at a time.

The difference between this and my Silvia is such a massive step up. I was a little sceptical, I wondered if it would 'just' be the convenience of two boilers, but coming from a single boiler with no PID, to this, well, I'm sure Dave's chuckling somewhere in the background.

I already had some beans on the go and simply filled the basket exactly as I had done yesterday on the Silvia. I haven't added any settings yet, but just pulled the shot for 30 secs. It was totally spot on - 22g in, 45g out (for two of us). Then steamed the milk AT THE SAME TIME! What a revelation! 😆 Lovely and silky.

If this is what can be achieved straight out of the box, I can't wait to see what's next.

Don't worry, I'm sure I'll f**k it all up when the new grinder arrives 😁


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Glad you're enjoying it...looks nice and compact in the corner 👍

It doesn't tale long to get used to Liz and when the new grinder arrives you have a real treat in store.


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

It's great being able to use the wand off the front of the machine, the Silvia was a pain as it came out from the side.


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Wow, that looks much better in-situ compared to the marketing pics. Very nice indeed


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

KingoftheHeath said:


> Wow, that looks much better in-situ compared to the marketing pics.


 Yes, it's very smart irl, also seems very well constructed.

*apart from the plasticky steam knob


----------



## bigsav (Nov 26, 2016)

EmmaC said:


> Yes, it's very smart irl, also seems very well constructed.
> *apart from the plasticky steam knob


The plasticky steam knob upsets me every time I see it. It's horrible !


----------



## bigsav (Nov 26, 2016)

bigsav said:


> The plasticky steam knob upsets me every time I see it. It's horrible !


But I really like how it looks in your kitchen. I'm really tempted...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I have not found anything quite right yet, something like a 70s hifi large aluminium knob would be nice...Or something like a universal cooker knob below, the problem is they don't fit...or I don't think they do. The other issue is that I'm not sure enough shaft sticks out of the hole for a knob with a grubscrew to clamp on to it.

https://smile.amazon.co.uk/Universal-Control-Cooktop-Replacement-Accessories/dp/B08DNNR3J5/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=universal+rotary+knob&qid=1613076042&sr=8-5

If I remember rightly the lelit knob is shaped and part of it fits into the hole. We pretty much need something custom made or wait for Lelit to sort it out...they know I don't like the knob very much. Perhaps they will come up with a replacement that people can purchase.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

KingoftheHeath said:


> Wow, that looks much better in-situ compared to the marketing pics. Very nice indeed


 Couldn't agree more, the marketing pics put me off but it looks special here! Congrats on the new machine 😀


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

bigsav said:


> The plasticky steam knob upsets me every time I see it. It's horrible   !


 A nice wooden lever to match the Portafilter 'Ascaso Baby T' style would look good ????


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks all!

Here's an updated pic with the new XL65.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I use a tapas dish to catch the drips once I hit weight too! Saves cleaning the drip tray all the time.

Looks good and while expensive it's definitely one of the more sensible setups available


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@EmmaC - that looks good. No jars of Nespresso, instant coffee or syrups in sight. 😂🤣🤭🤷‍♂️👍


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

@MediumRoastSteam I can honestly say, hand on heart, that I have never drunk an instant coffee in my life. I have put it in coffee cake tho!


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

@DavecUK I'm guessing you've done a lot of knob-related research  

I'm assuming something like this wouldn't work?

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/GB/La-Pavoni-Steam-Knob-Black-Screw-On-With-Chrome-End-Cap/m-3123.aspx?PartnerID=22&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=UnitedKingdom


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes a lot and no that wont work.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like a lovely little machine - I look forward to one day owning a machine which I can steam and brew with at the same time! Always feels like a compromise doing one after the other.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Yes a lot and no that wont work.


 @DavecUKIs there a photo of what is behind that knob? I'm in White Goods Industry so maybe?....................


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Uncletits said:


> @DavecUKIs there a photo of what is behind that knob? I'm in White Goods Industry so maybe?....................


It's a 6mm D shaft. What a pita.


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

6mm D shaft is the industry standard for potentiometer and control panel knobs fwiw.


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Which I guess is why people buy those as a replacement. Sadly they are mostly pretty ugly / lightweight / plasticky.


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

True, but tbf a steam knob on a control deck would look fairly rubbish too...

Look for the Aluminium cnc ones and use an extender/adaptor if the shaft is too recessed.


----------



## simplyme (Jan 2, 2020)

It looks great and isn't helping me trying not to upgrade to this 🤣 Did it come with a bottomless pf?


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

simplyme said:


> Did it come with a bottomless pf?


 Hiya, it didn't, it came with Lelit's twin spout portafilter, with a black handle. Also, single, double and blank baskets.


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Deegee said:


> True, but tbf a steam knob on a control deck would look fairly rubbish too...
> Look for the Aluminium cnc ones and use an extender/adaptor if the shaft is too recessed.


Extender / Adapter?


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

EmmaC said:


> Hiya, it didn't, it came with Lelit's twin spout portafilter, with a black handle. Also, single, double and blank baskets.


Do get a bottomless pf so you too can squat while making espresso in the traditional fashion. I'd also recommend an alternative basket like the 18gr VST/IMS


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

It's what I was taught as being a "muff" coupling, if you need to extend it use a piece of 6mm steel shaft (eBay) and file a flat on it to suit.

https://www.rapidonline.com/mentor-720-6-brass-shaft-coupling-inside-diameter-6mm-both-ends-57-5667


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

Zorkin said:


> Do get a bottomless pf so you too can squat while making espresso in the traditional fashion. I'd also recommend an alternative basket like the 18gr VST/IMS


 Yup, done and done, it's what you can see on the machine in the photo.


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

EmmaC said:


> Yup, done and done, it's what you can see on the machine in the photo.


Now can you pull a shot standing straight ?


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

Zorkin said:


> Now can you pull a shot standing straight ?


 I guess it all depends on which 'shots' I've been drinking


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Deegee said:


> ...True, but tbf *a steam knob on a control deck would look fairly rubbish too*...


 oooow i dunno....i reckon one of my steam/water knobs would look pretty cool on my DigiDesign 002 Console 😎


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Summat like that would suit


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

EmmaC said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Here's an updated pic with the new XL65.
> 
> View attachment 52843


 @EmmaC This picture and @DavecUKreview did it for me! I've ordered one 😎


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Uncletits said:


> @EmmaC This picture and @DavecUKreview did it for me! I've ordered one 😎


 Are you saying you didn't like any of my feedback on the "New Lelit on the block - Elizabeth" thread? Or didn't like my videos with the NASA slippers? I'm sad now. 😂😂😂😊😊🤣🤣👍👍👍👍 - only joking! Enjoy the machine!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Sometimes part of me wishes i did get the liz. Just cos haha


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Are you saying you didn't like any of my feedback on the "New Lelit on the block - Elizabeth" thread? Or didn't like my videos with the NASA slippers? I'm sad now. 😂😂😂😊😊🤣🤣👍👍👍👍 - only joking! Enjoy the machine!


 I did read it but the very first post referenced @DavecUKand his review so off I went

Also it's great seeing it in a real setting and that's when I lost all that weight (Several pounds!) 😀


----------

